# Safe way to keep tortoise tag on?



## Cruz Alarcòn (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi I've had my two little California desert tortoises for a year now but they are both around 4 years old they are about 5.8 inches each and I have a roughly 28 year old Texas tortoise who was found on the street by a family member and I offered to care for him. All three are very happy grazing on all the Bermuda grass dandelions and cactus they want. And watermelon as a treat . I got a permit for all three of them a few months ago but the identification sticker they provided have lost its adhesive and fell of, they love to expand their borrow so it could come off easily. Is there and special glue tape or way to keep those tag on?


----------



## mctlong (Jul 28, 2016)

Those tags never stay on. I wouldnt worry about it falling off. As long as you have your paperwork you're fine.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Aug 17, 2016)

mctlong said:


> Those tags never stay on. I wouldnt worry about it falling off. As long as you have your paperwork you're fine.


If they fall off and Mr. Tortoise decides to take a stroll and is found with no tags or ID number, how will they know where his owner lives?
The ID is very important. I have two tags- Department of Fish & Game, and the local Tortoise Society. Super Glue should be fine (don't need much).


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2016)

Cruz Alarcòn said:


> Hi I've had my two little California desert tortoises for a year now but they are both around 4 years old they are about 5.8 inches each and I have a roughly 28 year old Texas tortoise who was found on the street by a family member and I offered to care for him. All three are very happy grazing on all the Bermuda grass dandelions and cactus they want. And watermelon as a treat . I got a permit for all three of them a few months ago but the identification sticker they provided have lost its adhesive and fell of, they love to expand their borrow so it could come off easily. Is there and special glue tape or way to keep those tag on?



I used a small amount of epoxy ...I placed each I'd on the center of scute at the back...then dabbed the epoxy over the sticker and barely over the edge of the I'd...care should be taken to not allow any to run onto growth line areas....they have been on now for a number of years..


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 17, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> If they fall off and Mr. Tortoise decides to take a stroll and is found with no tags or ID number, how will they know where his owner lives?
> The ID is very important. I have two tags- Department of Fish & Game, and the local Tortoise Society. Super Glue should be fine (don't need much).


You could always have your tort microchipped.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

Never heard that one! Sounds cruel. That's some tough skin to penetrate. 
That's an interesting idea though.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 18, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> Never heard that one! Sounds cruel. That's some tough skin to penetrate.
> That's an interesting idea though.


It's not cruel at all. Torts are routinely microchipped as part of getting their papers over in Europe. It is what it says it is - very small. Your animal gets a unique number registered on a database. All you have to do is to keep your contact details up to date on the database. Lost pets are routinely scanned for a chip this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you very much. I just might do that!


----------

